# Diary of a rescue



## Connie P (Oct 5, 2008)

Diamond came to us on Easter Sunday 2008 after being rescued from a very bad situation. She came in a group of seven that came from that farm that particular day. I chose to foster four of the horses that were removed that day and a couple of wonderful ladies came and took the rest home to care for them.

Diamond is the horse I have chosen to write about today. When she arrived at our farm she was thin. Very thin. I had two different vets score her at a 2. She had more hair than any horse I had ever seen and she had very crusty eyes. I had the vet out immediately and we did an exam and a blood work up on her. Her blood panel came back almost normal which shocked both the vet and I, but was very good for Diamond for now she had a chance at survival. She has cataracts. I had the equine dentist come and that is when we determined that she was 35+ years old and had very few teeth. She was also allergic to the Rompin and had a 45 minute seizure that day. Boy that scared the daylights out of me.

We set a new "feed" plan for her and got down to business. I clipped her as soon as the weather was warm enough and bathed her. You cannot imagine the lice that were on this poor gal. She had many open sores on her body. She loves to be bathed and clipped. It wasn't long before she started to perk up and I remember the day that I went to the barn to do my chores and when I opened her stall door to let her out she trotted right out to the pasture. I stood there and cried. It wasn't long after that that Miss Diamond galloped out of her stall. I cried again. This mare makes me cry almost daily with her spirit. I just love to sit and talk to her and watch her trot around, gallop and play with the other horses. She has this really aged whinny and she does it every single time she sees me coming. I cry. I have been truly blessed to have had a part in the rescue and rehabilitation of this wonderful mare. I know she is very old and one day I may come out to the barn and she will be gone, but I will know in my heart that I gave her love and proper care for her remaining days. I adore her and she adores me!







Above is the day after she arrived at our farm. March 2008






This next photo shows Diamond after a bath and after TWO months of living with us. So you can imagine what she looked like when she arrived here under all that hair. May 2008






This photo was taken in August 2008 - Can you believe how good she is looking? I'm elated with her progress!






This last photo was taken in Sept 2008 - Diamond is feeling great and is almost getting chubby now. She is the best and I truly LOVE her!

Thank you for reading my short story about how life can turn around for a horse that was so neglected.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2008)

She looks wonderful!! What an awesome story. She doesnt look to be 35. You are certainly her hero. Please tell us about the other 3. I would love to see them too. Thanks for sharing and thanks for being there when Diamond needed someone.

Heidi


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 5, 2008)

That is a beautiful story. You are wonderful to take in these horses and give this 35 year old girl an amazing new life.



She is beautiful, kudos to you. Rescues always have the biggest hearts too, I've got one myself and she is the sweetest, most loving little girl.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww Connie.... all I can say is .... Thank you!!! You have given this wonderful old gal a new lease on life! And I have to say Cheese and rice...you made me cry this morning!!! All in a great way of course!






My heart aches because of that day, it will ALWAYS ache because of that day. You have done a great thing and you should be proud! She looks WONDERFUL!!! Does she have a winter blankie for those yucky days and nights? Dang Michigan weather! LOL!

I miss ya hon!

Leya


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2008)

Connie falls head over heels with all her rescues, but she and Diamond have a special passion and devotion for eachother. A day doesn't go by when Connie doesn't tell us how much love they share. Heidi, Connie also has two others there that came with Diamond ready for adoption! Check the CMHR webpage for Hilda and Dixie. We'll be happy to fix you up!


----------



## Gini (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwww Connie your the BEST!!



What a wonderful person you are to help these guys. Especially Diamond! Now with Hilda and the things going on with her, please know we are all here to help you and the girls!

[SIZE=14pt]*WE LOVE YOU CONNIE!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## drk (Oct 5, 2008)

Darn Connie, You make me cry when I think of what a Wonderful Person you are to Animals. This world needs many more Connie's in it. It's heartbreaking to think of how many animals are out there right now suffering, but I's so Heartwarming to see caring people like you out there trying to make a difference in the lives of these innocent horses we know as our friends.

THANK YOU CONNIE.... Your a Great Asset to the Equine World !!!!!! Not to mention a Great Friend too





Diane


----------



## rockin r (Oct 5, 2008)

It is amazing to see how a "35" year old horse can brought back to health and more quality years added to her life. Most peole would have just put her down, to much trouble and too much of their time involved....Kuddo's to you, you are great and you know how much "WE" appreciate you. Dreamer, (Jasmine and Ladybug, in my avatar)!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 5, 2008)

That was a beautiful, wonderful story



Diamond looks WONDERFUL





That just goes to show that when someone has the excuse of old age for their horse being SO skinny, they might just be lying



That was my first thought as to why she was so skinny at first but then I saw the after pictures and I just can't believe how much a 35 year old can fill out



Great job with her


----------



## kaykay (Oct 5, 2008)

I cant even express in words how Connie has gone above and beyond for the rescues. Connie you are amazing and I thank you from the bottom of my heart

Kay


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 5, 2008)

Connie-

You are the best and Diamond knows that. You have found your soul mate and she hers.

Christy


----------



## Connie P (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you all - I wanted to share Diamonds story to let everyone know that it is NEVER too late.

Leya - a SPECIAL thank you to you as you were one of the angels that went out to the farm that day to get her. XXOO I miss you too - please come see her anytime.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 5, 2008)

WELL, it sure would have been nice if you'd put a "tears" warning on your title!!

Truly she looks wonderful, bless you for all you've given her.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW !!! She is looking awesome that must make your feel so good knowing that you made such a big diference in a little horses so happy to see her doing much better


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2008)

She looks incredible!!


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Oct 19, 2008)

I just LOVE the old ones! Thanks for all you've done for her, Connie!


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 28, 2008)

This just brings tears to my eyes, what a wonderful story about the love between human and animal.

I just adore the old and neglected ones; if I only had loads of money I'd buy myself a big farm and be a home for all these poor creatures that need help.

You have done an incredible job on this beautiful mare!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Oct 28, 2008)

She looks incredible for 35! What a beautiful horse ♥


----------



## twister (Nov 2, 2008)

Connie You are my hero for taking in this lovely old mare and giving her a second chance at happiness



I cried when I read her story, thank you.

Yvonne


----------

